# TVs - Split From: Cadet Kit



## [RAMMSTEIN] (4 Oct 2006)

ARe CI's entitles to wear the canadian army tact vest that they bought from E-Bay ?  A CI in my corps has one that is exactly the same as the army one,  if they are not allowed, then who will be responsible for telling him that he can't wear it. ?


----------



## Pte Joker (4 Oct 2006)

C.I.'s are civi's so no they shouldnt be wearing any CADPAT BUT of course not many people care if they do i dont i say if you can get it get it it's not going to hurt any one


----------



## Sloaner (5 Oct 2006)

CI's aren't "entitled" to wear any form of uniform or piece of CF kit (this has been discussed in another thread), reference QR&O's (Cadets) 5.21.  They may be authorized to wear certain orders of dress from time to time, including combats, when the specifics of the training require it or the terms of the contract are such that it is advisable (CSTC's).  Honestly though, why would a Tac Vest be required on a cadet exercise?  Even if it was being worn during a C-7 shoot, there is little practical purpose to it within the cadet system.


----------



## Lerch (6 Oct 2006)

So...anyway...do any of you cadets want my extra kit?
Follow the link in my sig. Most of it is leftover from my cadet days or has since been replaced by different kit.

As for the whole TV situation with CI's...I've been tempted to buy one...but really, I don't even have use for it. It's got 4 1xmag pouches, some small util. pouches and 2 big canteen/C9 pouches. If it were modular and I could take the mag pouches off and replace them...maybe. I just haven't had good luck with vests, I don't like the whole twisting-my-arm-backwards-to-get-the-back-pouch. Chest rigs and sub-loads are the way to go...


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (6 Oct 2006)

The Military Police. 

If it's the real deal, he bought it illegally and should return it immediatly to the nearest CF stores or risk being charged civvie side for possessing stolen property. 

 Does E-bay count as bought illegaly ?


----------



## Klc (6 Oct 2006)

Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> Does E-bay count as bought illegaly ?



Yes. More likely so, as you are buying from an individual.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Oct 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> Yes. More likely so, as you are buying from an individual.



Speculation? What ifs? Accusation? Did you ever thnik of factory seconds, or buying direct from a manufacturer with commercial tags? Just because genuine items are for sale dones NOT mean people are trafficking in stolen property.

Got a reciept? Can you prove said vest, yes that exact one, was stolen? No.

Many on this thread are rumour mongering about this subject & are looking way to deep in the subject of tac vests.

Try letting common sense prevail.


Shakes head,


Wes


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (6 Oct 2006)

So if he has a reciept to proove that he didnot stole it.  he will be fine ?  Or will they just conficate the vest and leave him alone. ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Oct 2006)

If it has a tag on it that starts with NSN then it is stolen.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Oct 2006)

Come on Homer, you got a brain and common sense, use it.

If you went into The Bay wearing new Levis, would you be approached by staff, accused of stealing them, and end up being charged with shoplifting?

No!

You cannot have clothing kit confiscated from you without probable cause and justification (ie thats Bloggins jacket - I seen you take it), and anyone who does, detains you and the rest of it, is in themselves in a world of hurt doing so.   

Get my drift, stop being parinoid.

Wes


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (6 Oct 2006)

I don't know,I  don't have a  tact vest.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Oct 2006)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> If it has a tag on it that starts with NSN then it is stolen.



Sorry Sap, I disgree, and if it ever went to court, you would win. You cannot prove said vest was stolen, unless its marked, and someone witnessed it, yes that vest being taken. NSN or not, stuff gets through legally, that the facts.

I had the same arguement with a MP when he told me I could not own a Inglis browning 9mm pistol, a C1A1 rifle, with bayonet, a C7 bayonet, and a C1 9mm SMG. I had them (registered) siezed from my residence, later got an appology from the MP. He had been enlightened by the truth, and I got my property back.


Wes


----------



## p_imbeault (6 Oct 2006)

Some cadets find the whole vest/rig systems useful and cool. A set of webbing can costs as much as a decent back pack or day pack, both get the same job done. If they like it let them buy whatever they want (legally).


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (6 Oct 2006)

agree, some packs or webbing can get rediculously expensive.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Oct 2006)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Some cadets find the whole vest/rig systems useful and cool.



Ah!  Yes!  The LCF!


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (6 Oct 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ah!  Yes!  The LCF!



what is a LCF ?


----------



## George Wallace (6 Oct 2006)

The "Look Cool Factor".


And seeing as we have been down this road before on exactly the same subject...... LOCKED!


----------

